# Questions about the Flowmaster exhaust



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Got a question for the flowmaster exhaust. I was looking around for one to put on my 04 gto and I noticed that some of the systems have different muffler outputs/inputs. For example single input and offset output or central input and dual output etc. So I was wondering if there would be a sound difference if for say I got a dual output flowmaster or just one offset output. Also is if there is a difference between the super 40 series or 44 series? Personal opinions and answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Also I would like to know the differences between the h pipes and x pipes?


----------



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

When I said output/input I meant inlets and outlets. Sorry. Would like to know how I can fit it on my 04 gto


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure why you'd want to pay the expense of putting Flowmaster mufflers on. More than likely some alteration of the piping would be necessary as none will drop right in. If it's for performance they are one of the worst. As has been noted many times GM spent a considerable amount of time and money on the '04 exhaust ending up with two different mufflers to make a sound that mirrored the old GTO and it considered to be one of the best stock sounds. If it's volume I'd put that money on long tube headers and gain 25 RWHP with increased sound.

As to H and X. They both will slightly increase power. The H sound is generally deeper and any gains are at low RPM. A X has a little higher frequency sound and will gain power up in the higher RPM range. I've read tests where the X showed the best result in the quarter mile.


----------



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I see. Any suggestions on the Magnaflow exhaust?


----------



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I wanted to get an aggressive sound of the exhaust but seeing that now I am not sure if I am getting it but the magnaflow was my second option so any insight on that exhaust?


----------

